# Dominant Opal Roller YH



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a recessive yellow, dominant opal, roller YH. She has babies with an indigo.









Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Blue Bar Dominant Opal YH*

This shows a blue bar dominant opal white flighted YH.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

they all look beautiful!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ash red dominant opal*

This is an ash red dominant opal YH that I believe is bar pattern.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Blue check dominant opal*

This shows a young bird that I believe is a YC but not sure yet.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Reduced Indigo Check YH*

This is a young hen that I have one baby from and it looks to be indigo.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Reduced Indigo YH*

I believe this one to be T pattern. Has one youngster with a reduced blk and it looks pretty much like mom.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Black stencil YC*

This is a black stencil YC, also called laced. It is similar to dominant opal but even more like frill stencil.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Khaki bar YH*

This one is Jaconette strain roller.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Andalusion YC*

This is a YC andalusion, has two babies with reduced black hen, one is reduced black and the other black. I did not know that he was split for reduced but he obviously is.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*This should keep you busy for awhile*

I finally got around to posting pics the last couple of days. These are just some of the birds I'm working with and putting these more rare colored genes into an old family of fireball rollers. Hope you enjoy the pics. I know, time to do some poop scraping. I need a showpen for my photo shoots.

Anyway, I don't know if any of you experience this but when I try to copy and paste my pics from photobucket, I always get double sets of brackets and some of the info. If I don't delete the duplicate info, the pics don't show and there is no way for me to list more than one pic.

I hope you don't mind me listing them this way. I figured it made the most sense to keep it in one thread and save the board. Terry or Becky (or anyone), please feel free to put any of my pics in the proper galleries as examples of breed or color. These are all roller pigeons.

Bill


----------



## Michael J Buden (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice colours nice birds.


----------

